# Identification



## JoeT (Jul 11, 2010)

I was scraping my coralline and a piece of rock chipped off. I found this underneath. Can anyone identify it for me? It's in the middle of the pic. It's soft and squishy


----------



## GetITCdot (Aug 4, 2009)

looks like you're average sponge too me. trouble might know a bit more.


----------



## JoeT (Jul 11, 2010)

GetITCdot said:


> looks like you're average sponge too me. trouble might know a bit more.


I'm more than the average sponge...*w3


----------



## trouble93 (Nov 8, 2008)

JoeT said:


> I was scraping my coralline and a piece of rock chipped off. I found this underneath. Can anyone identify it for me? It's in the middle of the pic. It's soft and squishy


It's a sponge... If you can get a real close look at it you should see little tiny holes, because it is a filter feeder they attach there-selfs in places where they get the best chance at free floating bits of food. They are not light dependent so thats way you mostly find them on the under side of rocks or growing between rocks or in your case between the rock and coralline. And I've seen them in some pretty cool colors white, tan, blue, purple and yellow.


----------



## JoeT (Jul 11, 2010)

It is a sponge! I saw the little holes. I'm very new at this and I tend to get a little overexcited.
I don't think it will survive though. I'm only 3 weeks into my initial cycling.


----------



## GetITCdot (Aug 4, 2009)

JoeT said:


> It is a sponge! I saw the little holes. I'm very new at this and I tend to get a little overexcited.
> I don't think it will survive though. I'm only 3 weeks into my initial cycling.


you'd be surprised it very well might remain


----------



## trouble93 (Nov 8, 2008)

JoeT said:


> It is a sponge! I saw the little holes. I'm very new at this and I tend to get a little overexcited.
> I don't think it will survive though. I'm only 3 weeks into my initial cycling.


All it needs is a signal spore. Did you use cured live rock to start the tank?


----------



## JoeT (Jul 11, 2010)

I think it's cured, I bought it out of a tank at the local shop. I've found something else too. It looks like an anemone of sorts. I don't think it's aiptasia, it is purplish in color, has translucent tentacles, with little white balls on the end. I'll post a pic of it soon.


----------

